# Newbie with Questions...



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never had live plants before, and I am considering getting some Java Moss for my Betta tanks. Every book on aquarium plants that I've read has little if any information about Java Moss. My questions are:

1. What care requirements does it have?
2. Am I supposed to add fertilizer or something to the water?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You dont need to fertilize for Java Moss to survive, the byproducts in the water will be enough for it to live. You can fertilize if you want or you notice its not growing to your likes but its really not absolutely necessary. 
Java Moss does well even in low light. Rubberband it or tie it down with fishing line to something such as an ornament or a piece of driftwood and it will basically encrust it when given enough time undisturbed. Then you can remove the tie that was holding it in place, and give things a more natural look. 
Java Moss will also trap detritus from suspension so every now and then run your hand past it to free things up and keep it looking nice and clean. 
Anymore questions, just ask!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I like to sandwitch the Java Moss in between two peace of needle point plastic boards. any hooby craft store carries it. then us some fishing string and tie it together. Sink it in the tank and in a week or so you will see the moss comming out. I like this because I can trim easily and shake it out in the WC bucket and then put it back. One thing about Java moss is the better the light the better it grows. Also, you will have to pick strains that have come unattach ou tof the tank.


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

JAva moss or xmass moss or singapore moss or many other types of moss are great for breeding fish they for perfect fry hide outs and grazing areas for smaller species. they also are great for shrimp who forrage arround for detrius and algae

they can be attached to almos anything. alot of people attache it to corks and let it float and create floating plants. other tie it to wood, rocks, cocnut shells, or ornaments and wait for it to encrust itself on. 

if you use the plastic needle point mesh you can create a moss wall that forms a unique and attractive backdrop or decoration. It is easily grown and maintained in almost any condition so long as fish can inhabit the water. 

often times the java moss will not appear to be doing much growing after being attached a month or two... once the java moss anchors itself it will begin to grow much more rapidly, like most plants or animals acclimation may take some time but once it is set in it will flourish.


----------

